# Tucker - with Golden Beginnings Rescue, Houston TX



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Where's the donate link Melissa???
Would like to help this wonderful boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The link to the website is above his picture, scroll to the bottom of their webpage and the donation link is there at the bottom.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUH - - - found it.

Sent some $$ for this beautiful boy.
We gotta help this fella.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I added the paypal link to the op too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> DUUUUUUUUUUUUUH - - - found it.
> 
> Sent some $$ for this beautiful boy.
> We gotta help this fella.



You are a gem Steve.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

HERE is the donate link for Tucker, and if you don't do paypal I'm sure they would be happy to receive a check.

*If you would like to contribute to the cost of his surgery, please click on the donate link below or you may mail donations to GBGRR, P.O. Box 17848, Houston, TX 77224-9848.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/we...883ba93cc8aafe*

Tucker says thank you for your support! 

Heartfelt thanks from Tucker and all of us at GBGRR to Dr. Laurie Noaker and the wonderful vets (Drs. Southerland, Seely, Mouradian, Dixon, Cornelius, & Hartley) and the loving, caring and knowledgeable staff at VERGI (Veterinary Emergency Referral Group


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping

C'mon GRFr's - let's help this boy. 
Let's give him a chance to have the life he deserves.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tried clicking on both the link in the original post and the one provided by Karen and it wouldn't let me - any suggestions?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

GBGRR is a good group; I was involved with it as it was just getting underway when I lived in Houston.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

The Paypal links don't seem to be working (for me anyway), so please use the link above the top photo of tucker in the original post.

I have copied it here: http://www.gbgrr.org/09-108%20Tucker.htm

Hope I'm not stepping on anyones toes or interfering, just want to make it as easy as possible for everyone who can to donate.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping once Again.

OK - here's the deal. I'll match the first 5 people that donate $10 for Tucker.
There's just something about him that really, really tugs at me.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I donated via paypal!! Come on I know what Steve means, I really feel for this little guy. 

Every little helps.......!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve:

I just made a $30 PAYPAL donation for Tucker. He touches my heart and bless Golden Beginnings for helping the little guy-he sure deserves it!!!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link - was able to connect.


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

I just donated. Praying poor Tucker pulls through.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont have much but I gave $20 for Tucker. He is such a cutie and i hope he has the chance to grow up and have a furever home being loved and spoiled.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I've donated too. Reminds me of Taegan when we first got her. He's adorable I hope he pulls through and has a VERY happy life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping for Tucker*

bumping for Tucker


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

please help pup if you can!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OK - I matched some donations so now we've got this thing rollling. 
Don't stop now - keep it going!!!!!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Bumping, and I've put a link on my Facebook page to hopefully reach more people.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump

Please help Tucker!~~


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Tucker and Golden Beginnings say THANK YOU!*

Hi all,

I'm a long time member of Golden Beginnings in Houston. As a volunteer, I update the database when donations come in via the website.

Imagine my surprise when a flurry of donations came in over the past 2 days to help with Tucker's surgery! From all over the country: GA, IL, FL, NC, CA and even ENGLAND. That is unusual for our rescue.

I've been a lurker on this board and it took me about 2 seconds to think, "I bet someone posted on Goldenretireverforum". Sure enough, I came here and see the notice Melissa was so kind to post.

We are so appreciative of all your support and can't thank you enough! We are all pulling for Tucker. We are fortunate too that the Chief of Staff at the Animal Emergency Clinic, Dr. Laurie Noaker, owns and loves goldens. She has adopted a Golden Beginnings dog in the past. He received wonderful care there.

I will be happy to update everyone about Tucker.

Ann Burke
Golden Beginnings Volunteer


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome Ann!

Thank you for offering to keep us updated on Tucker. 
Donation on the way!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TUCKER is a SPECIAL DOG*

Tucker is a special dog-please help Tucker.
No donation is too small!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The best Golden loving people in the world are on this board, you are all awesome!

Ann, thank you so much for joining us, I'm excited to hear how Tucker progresses. I would love to hear he has come out the other side of this medical problem as a happy, mischievious puppy!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

On behalf of Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue, I want to thank you all of you -- especially Steve and Karen -- for calling attention to Tucker's plight and helping with our need for donations to cover his surgical expenses. He has stolen the hearts of everyone who meets him and deserves a 2nd chance at a good life. 

Golden lovers truly are the best people in the world. 

Robin


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Robin & Ann,

Thank You for the wonderful work you're doing. Please keep us updated on Tuckers progress - Daily if you want!!!!! LOL Everytime I'm out at HBGRR's Sanctuary and I see a dog that has gone thru surgery - regardless of the type - and they look at everyone with healthy eyes, love in their hearts, and devotion in their souls then the priority meter gets reset. They ask for so little~but give so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping for Tucker*

bumping FOR SWEET TUCKER!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Donated! 
Bob and Mary Jean


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Donated - hope Tucker is able to be a healthy puppy soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You are so great!!*

YOU ARE ALL SO GREAT!!

LET'S keep Tucker and Golden Beginnings bumped to the top!!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

btt once more for Tucker!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Just donated for Tucker. He looks so sweet - I hope he can be helped.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

bumping you up little guy, Tucker!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Friday morning bump!!


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

Good luck tuck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for this poor little sweetheart!

Thank you so much for your donations, for Tucker!!!

*Keep them coming-Golden Beginnings need HELP to help Tucker!!!*


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, I tossed some into the cookie jar too 

It sounds like he has one heck of an operation to go through. Hang in there Tucker!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

bumping one more time today!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Saturday Bump!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Tucker's Supporters*

Tucker's story has sparked amazing generosity from this board and elsewhere.

We've added the names of all Tucker's supporters at the end of his story:
http://www.gbgrr.org/09-108 Tucker.htm

Thanks again!
Ann
Golden Beginnings


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's the latest update. Tucker was moved to his foster mom's home last Friday. He still needs your prayers because he's not out of the woods until he can get his surgery. 

_"Tucker is doing SO WELL at the moment that it's hard to remember that he is still a very sick little pup. _

_Within the first 30 minutes of being here with us he was playing in the sprinkler with my 2 kids. He LOVES the water and getting wet! We even have a hard time keeping him out of the water bowl. He's been running around fetching a ball in the back yard, tormenting my 2 kittens by darting and barking at them...they don't know what to think! Tucker is such a smart little guy. He already responds to commands like "sit", "stay", "kisses" & "where's the ball". We're currently working on "shake" & "get the paper" - a stretch, but we're hopeful! The possiblities seem endless with him._

_*As well as Tucker is doing, we still ask that you continue praying for him. We're hoping he can get strong enough to have surgery to repair his diaphram & grow to be the 90+ lb. Golden that he promises to be.*_

_Tucker thanks you so much for your thoughts and well-wishes. ..even though he's asleep at my feet at the moment, I'm sure he would be giving all of you warm, slobbery kisses if he could."_


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well done everyone. This boy has a rough road ahead, and I'm glad to see maybe Money may not be one of his problems...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, I guess everything IS big in Texas. Including hearts


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's just the best news. Well done GRF members.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bump*

bump for Tucker!!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

It's great to hear Tucker is home, playing and having fun. How long till he can have surgery?


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

So happy to hear this about Tucker! Do they still need donations before he can get his surgery?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Here's the latest update. Tucker was moved to his foster mom's home last Friday. He still needs your prayers because he's not out of the woods until he can get his surgery.
> 
> _"Tucker is doing SO WELL at the moment that it's hard to remember that he is still a very sick little pup. _
> 
> ...


 
How can you NOT fall in love with a handsome boy that is soooooooo willing to love & be loved even when not feeling well. Keep On A Truckin' Tucker~We're all behind you sweet boy.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Tucker's surgery: update*

Tucker has tentatively been scheduled to have his surgery the first week in August. Thanks again to all the generous people who have donated for this surgery!

It is tentative because Tucker is currently on Vitamin K therapy because of the rat poison he ate. The vets need to make sure his blood will clot properly before surgery.

We have updated photos on our website here: 
http://www.gbgrr.org/09-108 Tucker.htm

Ann


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweet Tucker*

Sweet Tucker.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Those pictures of him just melt my heart! I think I'm in LOVE!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW

If everybody hasn't seen the new pics - GO NOW!!!! 
What a boy!!!!
Almost makes me want to move to Texas - but not quite!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW

If everybody hasn't seen the new pics - GO NOW!!!! 
What a boy!!!!
Almost makes me want to move to Texas - but not quite!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

JUST LOOK AT TUCKER!!

*
The Story of Tucker *

Tucker came to us with his sister, Hannah from a backyard breeder in the Huntsville, TX area. Our volunteer in the area, Marjorie, had been watching this breeder sell litter after litter from the back of his truck parked at the local Wal-Mart. Marjorie talked to the guy several times trying to talk him out of the puppies and learned they were being kept outside under his porch. The pups were dirty and flea infested. Finally there were only 2 pups left and since no one seemed interested in them, the breeder was willing to let Marjorie take them. When we got the puppies, we noticed they were lethargic and not acting like typical 12 week old Golden puppies. A trip to the vet found them to be full of intestinal parasites. After de-worming, Hannah perked up and began to feel and act like a normal puppy. 

Tucker, however, became more and more lethargic. Another trip to the vet for blood work and an ultrasound showed Tucker had some serious problems. An ultrasound showed his lungs and chest cavity were full of blood and fluid and the poor little guy was struggling to breathe. The ultrasound also showed us Tucker had a rare birth defect called Peritoneal-Pericardial Diaphragmatic Hernia (PPDH). The diaphragm is a wall of muscle that not only helps push air in and out of the lungs but also separates and protects the heart and lungs from the rest of the internal organs such as the stomach, bowel, liver, etc. Tucker was born with a hole in his diaphragm allowing the other organs to intrude into the cavity with his heart and lungs. PPDH is correctable by surgery but our little boy was certainly too weak and ill to withstand surgery. In addition, Tucker’s blood was not clotting properly and he was bleeding into his internal body cavities. Further diagnostic testing revealed Tucker had probably gotten into rat poison. He was immediately started on the antidote and started receiving plasma infusions. The first 3 days were really tough and we were not sure if he was going to make it. Tucker was in an incubator receiving oxygen and intravenous fluids and meds. It was an effort for him to wag his little tail for us. But on Day 4, he showed a small improvement and the next day brought even further improvements. His little body was doing its best, along with the antidote and plasma, to recover from the effects of the rat bait. His blood was now coagulating properly and his body was re-absorbing and dissipating the blood and fluids in his chest cavity and lungs.

As the blood and fluids cleared from his chest cavity, the vets were able to get a better picture of Tucker’s organs. What was originally thought to be a hematoma on his heart turned out to be his liver putting pressure on his heart. When Tucker regains his strength he will require the surgery to put his internal organs back in the right positions and repair the hole in his diaphragm. The surgery for PPDH is expensive and risky and can only be performed at Texas A&M or at Gulf Coast Veterinary Hospital. We are doing our best to raise the funds for his surgery. After a week of emergency care at VERGI he his almost strong enough for the surgery. Tucker will not be able to have a normal life until the surgery is performed and it must be done quickly before his heart or liver are permanently damaged. This sweet little guy has *struggled so hard and has come so far that we just can’t give up on him now. If you would like to contribute to the cost of his surgery, please click on the donate link below or you may mail donations to GBGRR, P.O. Box 17848, Houston, TX 77224-9848.*


*Update 7/15/09:*


Tucker continues to improve and get a little stronger everyday. Because he ingested rat poison, his vets and the surgeons believe it would be best for Tucker to complete his Vitamin K therapy before having surgery. They want to be assured that his blood will clot properly during and after surgery. His surgery is tentatively scheduled for the first week in August if his blood work shows his clotting factors are high enough. In the meantime, he is regaining his strength, gaining weight and enjoying his foster siblings.


*Many, many thanks to everyone who has contributed towards Tucker's surgery - we are almost there! *



http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=879630

*
Tucker says thank you for your support! *

Heartfelt thanks from Tucker and all of us at GBGRR to Dr. Laurie Noaker and the wonderful vets (Drs. Southerland, Seely, Mouradian, Dixon, Cornelius, & Hartley) and the loving, caring and knowledgeable staff at VERGI (Veterinary Emergency Referral Group Inc.).

And many gracious thanks to these kind Golden Angels who have given to support Tucker's medical care:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww, isn't he precious. Keep getting stronger Tucker!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful! Mylissyk, thank you for posting him being in need on the forum...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We still need donations and prayers for Tucker. He may be getting more energetic, but he's still a very sick little boy. Thanks to this forum, and an awareness campaign we've been doing, he's captured the hearts of people around the world. 

Here is the latest from his foster mom about his progress. If all goes well, he'll be scheduled for surgery soon. 

Little Tuck is not so little anymore. He's getting taller by the second! He's doing so well that we seriously have moments of forgetting how sick he still is. My sister-in-law visited last weekend and made the comment that he fit in so well that it felt like he had been here forever...one of the best comments a "mommy" can hear. Tucker has never met a stranger...somethin g I think we need to work on...lol! He's such a loving soul! Even my two cats are diggin' him...well.. .Nacho is anyway. Those two actually romp around together. Nacho lets Tucker chew on his ears! Tucker, in return, lets Nacho hang on his ears by his claws...ouch! But Tucker seems to love it. Cheeto, on the other hand, still stays as far away as he can when it's play time but can be seen "investigating" Tucker while he's sleeping. So cute! 

Medically, we are down to our last 10 days of vitamin K! When that is finished, we'll be seeing Dr. Laurie and her staff again to get Tuck's coagulates tested and maybe more booster shots. If all is well, we can schedule surgery to fix his diaphragm. 

We're not out of the woods by any means! We include Tucker in our prayers every night asking that he make it through surgery and grow to be a big healthy dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brandy's Mom*

Tucker has touched all of our hearts!

How much has been collected for Tucker and how much more is still needed?


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

What great pictures of Tucker! Bob was just asking this morning if I had heard anything lately so I had to come look him up again! Prayers for Tucker!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

*How much has been collected for Tucker and how much is still needed?*


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been back on the forum to give y'all an update. Thanks to everyone's generosity, we have have at least the vast majority of Tucker's surgical estimates covered!!!!! Such a relief!!!!! 

We appreciate the outpouring of support so much, and if Tucker could speak I'm sure he'd want to add his sincere thanks for helping him get started on a better life. 

We should have a health update once he sees Dr. Noaker the first part of August. As soon as I have a progress report, I'll get it posted here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brandy's Mom*

Brandy's Mom Thanks for much for the updates and if you can update again after Tucker's visit, please do.

We love him, you know, and we are so glad you collected a majority.

Please give Tucker HUGE KISSES AND HUGS FROM ALL OF US.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I just received this email about Tucker, who now truly is our *miracle* pup!

Tucker’s Day at Texas A & M
August 5th has arrived and it is the day for Tucker’s appointment at Texas A & M. Tucker has been with us for almost 6 weeks. His first 2 weeks were spent in an emergency/critical care facility and then 3 weeks of Vitamin K therapy in foster care. This miracle pup that has touched all of our hearts has a “crew” going with him. Tucker’s entourage is Carol (our treasurer), Michelle (Tucker’s foster mom), myself, and Dr. Laurie Noaker (the emergency/critical care vet). Tucker’s x-rays, ultrasounds, lab results and care summary have all been sent ahead to the surgeons but we are bringing the originals with us. We all meet at 7:30 am for the 2 hour drive to College Station for Tucker’s 10:00 am appointment with Dr. Hobson. Dr. Phil Hobson is one of the top soft tissue surgeons in our area; he has taught and practiced at Texas A & M since 1965. We spend the drive up discussing his surgery and recovery time while Tucker relaxes in the back seat, chewing on a Nylabone, napping and playing with his favorite squeaky toy. 

We arrive for his appointment a bit early and get checked in. Soon, we are in the examination room going over the previous x-rays and ultrasounds with the doctors explaining the surgery, procedures and care that Tucker will be receiving. Today he is scheduled for more x-rays, ultrasounds, blood work, an echocardiogram and a few other tests. His surgery is scheduled for early Thursday morning. After the consultation, we all say goodbye to our sweet boy and leave him in the hands of the wonderful staff at the Texas A & M Small Animal Hospital and begin the drive back to Houston. 

Several miles outside of College Station we decide to stop for a bite to eat and just as we are finishing lunch, Dr. Noaker’s cell phone rings. The preliminary x-rays and ultrasounds have been completed and show that Tucker’s chest cavity is perfectly normal!! We all stare at each other in disbelief and shock as we head back to the hospital to talk to the surgeon. Once back at the clinic, the surgeon shows us the old and the new ultrasounds and x-rays side by side. The difference is obvious even to a layperson like me. Speculation is flying around the room – is there such a thing as a sliding PPDH? - could it have healed itself? – could he have been misdiagnosed? The original ultrasounds clearly show the hematoma in the Mediastinum, the blood in his lungs and chest cavity (caused by the bleeding from the rat poison) the pleural effusion and the liver sitting on his heart. We know it is the liver and not a second hematoma because you can see the portal vessels in the liver. The echocardiogram done today does show that Tucker has a mild case of mitral and tricuspid regurgitation (the valves in his heart do not snap closed properly and blood seeps back into the heart) but it does not require surgery and will probably not limit his activity level or his lifespan much at all. 

The vets at Texas A & M are unable to give us a scientific explanation of what has happened with Tucker but we firmly believe in the power of hope and prayer. We have been so amazed and so touched by the number of donations, the kind and caring thoughts, the heartfelt good wishes and prayers for Tucker from all over the country. The heavens were flooded with prayers for Tucker and the response was a miracle for our sweet boy. Our hearts are overflowing. 

The donations for Tucker’s surgery were made from your hearts and in the good faith that they would be used for his surgery and care. Such kindness and good faith deserve complete honesty. Since Tucker does not require surgery, GBGRR will be happy to refund any donation made specifically for Tucker’s surgery. Please drop us a note with your mailing address to [email protected] We are so very grateful and thankful for your support. If you do not wish your donation returned, please be assured that contributions in the “Tucker Fund” will be used for future special needs dogs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.... after so many tears of sadness, finally some tears of joy. What a blessed miracle. What a special, special boy. Please keep us posted on him..... he deserves the most special family ever (sure wish it were mine).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Amazing, simply amazing! What wonderful news, way to go Tucker.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The power of global love and devotion never ceases to amaze me. Tucker has important things to do in his life~and was given the chance to do them. Would love to see some updated photos of our Ambassador if someone could arrange it.


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

That is powerful, I am so happy that Tucker is doing well and won't have to under go surgery. He is a special boy. Way to go Tucker!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There truly are miracles*

I cannot express my gratitude to God that Tucker doesn't need the surgery.
THE heavens were flooded with prayers for SWEET TUCKER!!


Speaking for myself, *I am sure he will still need things so I insist you keep my donation and if it is not needed for Tucker, PLEASE, PLEASE, use it for another one of your angels that need it!!!*

*Brandy's Mom and GBGRR: You are TRULY DOG ANGELS!!!*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant believe it and am so happy that he doesnt need the surgery. *He is truly a miracle dog and shows that prayers do really work*. Please keep the money I donated and use it for another dog that might need it. That is just wonderful news and I have to go get my tissues now.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tucker truly is a living miracle.


----------

